

An App That Turns Digital Reading Into A Social Activity - Litmanen
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672489/an-app-that-turns-digital-reading-into-a-social-activity#1

======
sfpark
Andreessen tried to build annotation in the original version of Netscape. His
new attempt with something like Rapgenius... not sure about it. This dotdotdot
thing seems like a reasonable way. Part Instapaper, part ebook reader,
filtering the relevant texts upfront via a human social filter, seems better
like annotating directly out of a browser.

------
golightly
Yes, why are we not using the chance of digital marginalia much more in the
web. A concept much older than the book print itself. This could be so
powerful.

